# Beware Breeders of "Teacup" Chihuahuas



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

I have been checking out some very questionable breeders on the internet who are using the term "teacup" chis to ask outrageous prices for their pups. First of all, there are no "teacup" Chihuahuas. A breed who is advertising a teacup chi is trying to scam you for big bucks. Some Chihuahuas are small, some are large, but they are a toy breed, nothing more or less. The smaller chis usually come with many more health problems. Low blood sugar, hydrocephalus, liver problems, breathing problems are some of the things you may encounter when purchasing a "teacup" chi. Also their bones are so much more fragile than a normal size chi. I have found "breeders" who are asking thousands of dollars for their babies, promising they will not get over 2 lb or 3 lb grown. There is no way to guarantee a chi will stay this small. Anyone that will tell you this is lying. I found one website where they claim to be the #1 breeder of chis in the USA. They claim to have AKC champions, many AKC champions from their bloodlines. It is funny that when I wrote them inquiring about their AKC pups and pedigrees, and to see pix of their kennels, they had no AKC pups available, even tho they are asking thousands of dollars for their babies. And they have dozens of pix of available puppies. No pix of any parents on the website. They "hand-deliver" their pups, even to local buyers. These people are runing some kind of scam, or they are puppy brokers or something, but things are just not right. I checked out another website where they had lots of "teacups" for ridiculously high prices, but it is funy that when I asked to see pix of the kennels, they never would even reply to my email. Another member was asking about another questinable breeder today. I canot remember right now who it was, but I have not been able to find out much about them. Be very careful about who you are buying from!!!!! I cannot stress this enough.
Big red flag is if someone will not let you go to their home to see the pups. What are they hiding?? Chihuahua puppies are beautiful. I just want you to have a beautiful, healthy baby, not be scammed by someone promising something they cannot deliver.

Mama J


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah ive seen sights like that!, i personaly think any site that doesnt have pictures of the parents is very questionable, i mean any person who loves there chis would want to show of the parents aswell as the puppies on the site! good breeders are proud of their "breeding stock" and take pride in what they do
mia
x


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes the term "teacup" "pocketsize" is a *joke*. The lady I rescued Kemo from did just that. She also under fed her dogs so they weighed less. I am glad I got him out of there!!


----------



## mama_nunez (Jun 2, 2004)

I try to stay away from breeders. Of course if you want papers and all that then you really dont have a lot of options, but if you are just looking for a full blood chi I suggest checking local shelters and making sure the shelters have your number and know you want a chi. I found Amigo in only a few weeks at a shelter about an hour from my house and he desprately needed to find a home. I have seen internet sites trying to charge anywhere from $200 to $1200 or more for "super tiny teacups" and I am wondering if they are only super tiny because they are underfed, like Kemo's mamma said.


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes I agree with all of above but wanted to say one thing.



I was selling another breed and not Chi's, and I would not let the people come to my home .. I did however explain to them that this was for health reasons but did offer to let let them come AFTER the pups recieved their first round of shot's at 6 weeks. I did this for the protection of the pups . I also want to point out that I also offered to hold pups with no deposit and also offered picture updates. Just wanted to point out that people who don't want strangers handling the new pups and trapesing around their house aren't always sneaky people. :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Well Cuddle that makes sense, and I am sure you explain that to the people, These other ones sound like they are just trying to make an extra buck on the "size etc". In fact, you make such good points that it would make me want the breeder to follow those terms.....something to think about for prospective buyers.


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

I have also seen breeders who practically starve their pups to keep them small to ask more money. They will also starve the adult dogs so they can show the prospective buyers how small the parents are and say your pups will be no bigger than this. Someone is much better off with a 6 lb chi that is very healthy than a 2 lb chi that has lots of health problems.

I am a breeder myself, and I have had many people coming thru my hom looking at puppies and no one has ever brought disease into my home. You are much more likely to have your puppy get sick from visiting the vet where so many sick dogs go thru every day than to have a puppy get sick from a visitor to your home. A buyer has a right to see the environment the puppy is raised in, the parents of the pups, and the other dogs in the home to see if they are healthy too.

Mama J


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh I hope you didn't mean me when you said that :shock: 
I DO letthem come in after the first round of shots... I also charge no deposit until then but DO hold the pups if they ask before that with no fee. I then give them the option when they come to either say NO and walk away no hard feelings or YEAH and THEN give me a deposit until the 8-12 weeks is up. 

I'm sorry but I'm thinking that if I let people come to check out my pets before a shot... they were probably checking out other places too that day... pet shops other breeders etc...... I have NO IDEA how clean other places were and I truly believe it's possible to transfer diseases. Say those people were at some pet shop earlier that day and the pup they looked at pooed on the fllor and they steped in it. Then they come walking in my house and walk it in my grass or whatever. Then the pet shop pup ends up being a parvo puppy from a pet mill. They just possibly carried it to my home to my u vaccinated pups . 
Small chance..... YUP..... but better safe then sorry


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh no, please do not think I meant you!! That was not my intention at all. There are just too many suopposed breeders who have puppy mills or who are puppy brokers and they never let anyone visit their home because they want to keep people in the dark about where the puppies come from. That is what I meant. Sorry if my comments seemed aimed at you!!!

Mama J


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

I know... GOBS of puppymills around me


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

I know. I hate puppy mills. They will never be closed down until people quit buying pups from pet stores. We just have to kep rying to educate people about them.

Mama J


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

I have to admit... LOL... I always go into the petstores near me and then when someone is looking at the cute pups and th store person walks away....... I always say.... I know a breeder where you can get that for $300 cheaper... or however much cheaper it is. i usually know which local decent breeders have what pups.



I"M SO BAD :twisted:


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

I used to go to Petland and play with the chi puppies, because I hate to see them sitting in those boxes week after week, month after month, but it just broke my heart too much to see them so happy at first, then getting more and more depressed as time went on. People will go to one of the stores, thinking they have the best puppies so they do not mind spending the extra money. Oh, if they only knew the truth!! I do admit that I have followed a couple of people out of the store and handed them one of my business cards and asked them to call me if they wanted a beautiful, healthy puppy....lol

Mama J


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Ther's on petstore near me that's horrible. Dogs always looking kinda sad and raggedy. They sell fish too and the tanks are all rusty around edges. The whole place always looks dark and dirty.............AND they charge huge sums of money from that place :shock: 

Kemo's mama might know the place... it's by the Park City Mall


----------



## mamajchis (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like the health department could shut that place down!!

Mama J


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

CuddleMeChi said:


> Kemo's mama might know the place... it's by the Park City Mall


 No I never heard of it! Where is Park City Mall? :dontknow:


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Right near 30 and Manheim pike... Hmmm I think Manheim Pike is also known as 72 

It's right After the Harrisburg Pike and right before Fruitvile Pike if that is any help.... OR if you are going South down 30 out of the Outletpart of Lancaster(tangeir outlets)... Then it is about 15 -20 minutes south down 30


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

No never heard of it, can't we call PETA or something and report them. That is like 1.5-2 hours from me. I just don't get it ya know, why mis-treat and sell aminals like that.


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Well... they have their better days :? 

Sometimes you g in and the pups look ungroomed and other times they look OK. You would think they would keep the puppies looking and acting their best all the time since they ask so much money. Boy I would take that little puppy room and paint it all up cute and have my pups looking like little Diva's . they have just the opposite
.The store always looks scattered darkand unorganized . You would think theextra effort to make the store nice and the pups better taken of would be worth the effort wouldn't you? They also sell alot of exotic birds which seem much better . They are in the front of the store with light and people paying attention. The pups are back in the dingy corner.
:evil:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

There's a pet store near me (the only one in town that sells dogs) and they keep their puppies in the back. It bugs me because the dogs are in glass, like a fish tank or something. Is that normal? I've never been to another store that sells dogs, so I don't know what's "appropriate" (according to them). Their Cocker Spaniels fur is never combed, they look really nappy. And they have some Chihuahua's in there that look so skinny. Not healthy skinny but starving skinny. They are all lethargic everytime I've been in there. Alot of times I'm in there you aren't even able to see the puppies. They put paper up on the glass that covers the whole thing. They say it's because it's their observation period. But all the time? I wish I could rescue all of them. Can you imagine being enclosed in glass all the time with no affection or attention?


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

UGH they probably pu the paper up when one is ghastly ill or else one is dead and they don't want anyone to see until it is taken care of....


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

All these discussions make me sad.....My little Neville came from a bad place. Thankfully he turned out just fine. I will never understand how people can sleep at night knowing that they are involved in such abuse toward poor defenseless animals.... grrr :angryfire: I'm with everyone elso here.... I would rather have a six pound healthy little chi, then a 2 pound one that lives at the vet. That's just my thought.....


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

I agree


----------



## elisabeth (May 29, 2004)

Reading these posts make me soooo happy that stores are not allowed to sell dogs here in Norway. To buy a dog we have to contact a breeder - and the rules for breeding are rather strict.


----------



## Chisprecious (May 10, 2004)

:wave: HI people!!! I hate puppy mills [email protected] my website you can go to my links page & go to info on puppy mills to see about them & learn some stuff! And also I mention on my site that there is NO SUCH THING AS A T-Cup Chihuahua-------they are AKA "runts"! Any breed can have small or big pups in there litters! And in the toy breeds when they are that small they can have major health problems all througout their lives & are very fragile too. Not all lil tiny ones will have problems but most do. Some people are just plain ol' ignorant when it comes to trying to sell T-CUPS-JUSt 2 make a dollar & they will sell them to just anyone! I myself send them puppy applications to learn more about their lifestyle, family & if they have any idea about Chis or shall I say researched the breed!!??? Iam so tired of hearing all the horror stories about all these awful things! Please think before you buy a dog from some back yard breeder that doesn't know SH*T about anything because is all they will do is lie to you and sell you a dog/puppy that is not right for your family or situation and just think, the animal has no say in anything-the poor furkids SUFFER so much! make sure you do research & not jump the gun on finding the 1st breeder U come to-look around-PLEASE! I know you all are excited getting your perfect wittle baby but if you stop and think about all this-it is surely worth the wait!! Ask the breeder all sorts of questions-as many as you like! Are the pups regeistered? Are both Ma & pa on the site? Do they have Pedigrees 2 show you? Are there any genetic defects in there dogs lines? DO they come with a health guarantee? A spay neuter contract so we can limit these poor chis from puppy mills & pet stores? Come on guys-DO THE RIGHT THING, ask questions & look around!!!! Sorry to carry on but I really feel so bad about all the breeders that make all good ones lQQk BAD! Get all the info you can! And last but not least- any type of pet/animal is a big responsiblity-think of vet bills, food, love & care they need! IT IS A LIFE LONG & THEN SOME COMMITMENT!!!!! Thanks for listening!!!! :? :wave:


----------



## 2BLUCHIS (May 10, 2004)

*"TEA-CUP"? MEAN BREEDER *

Hello all. I haven't been here in a while but wanted to share an email a breeder sent to me. I was looking at this breeder's website and emailed her about a question I had regarding one of the puppies, and how much she was asking for it. She emailed me back saying that since the pup was a "TEA-CUP" so it would cost $1700!!!! OMG!! It wasn't even registered. So, I wrote her back saying there was no such thing as a "TEA-CUP" chihuahua and that she should go the AKC website. She got really nasty.  So I called her ignorant, since she is a breeder she should know that there is no such thing as a "TEA-CUP" chihuahua, she's obviously just calling the pups out as "TEA-CUP's" so she can make an extra buck off them. Probably a puppymiller I'm guessing. Anyway, here's the email she sent me back. I will put ** signs where the bad words are so that you can get the general idea of what she said. What an awful person!

From: Branigan Taylor <[email protected]> [Add to Address Book] [View Source] 
To: [email protected] 
Subject: Re: "TEA-CUP" CHIHUAHUAS 
Date: Wed, 14 Jul 2004 15:58:45 +0000 


Where the hell do you come across calling me ignorant when you don't even f**king know me. When one puppy is considerably smaller than another you can call them a tea-cup. It doesn't mean that they are a breed. F**K YOU

chicoandsophia(me) wrote:
How can you breed chihuahuas and not even know that they are not recognized as a t-cup breed? It's people like you who make it hard for respectable breeders maintain a good reputation. You call out "TEA-CUP" to make an extra buck off of these poor animals. I love the breed and hate seeing ingorant people like you capatalizing off of their small size. You should re-think how you label your puppies.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG...............some people are so rude , I just feel sorry for the person who does pay that for the pup


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

grrr :angryfire: people can be so stupid sometimes....I hate it when people use poor defenseless animals as a ploy...has anyone seen the post by I think boogaloo in the chi chat forum? She has a pic on there of a practically starved chi that the breeder has clinging to a scale!!! Absolutely ridiculous!!!


----------



## lachichi (Mar 22, 2004)

This is one of pet peeves! I hate it when people call and ask me if the puppy will be a teacup? I say, Oh, I hope the dog stays a dog, I have never seen one turn into a teacup! I have a page on my site that says Teacups (people think I have teacups for sale) Then when they click on that page I read them the riot act for wanting a teacup.

http://cabokennels.savei.net


----------



## mybabychi (Aug 18, 2004)

I do admit that I have followed a couple of people out of the store and handed them one of my business cards and asked them to call me if they wanted a beautiful, healthy puppy....lol

Mama J[/quote]

ARE YOU A CHIHUAHUA BREEDER ?


----------



## viankennels (Sep 6, 2004)

*how we sell our babies*

I'm not even going to get into the Tea-cup thing as it grates my nerves....Tea-cups my big fat bum....anyway this is how it goes here...we get calls for puppies...I tell them when the next litter is due and take numbers...I call when they are born tell them what we have sex and color...if they want to come see we let them come right away...I know some of you are chewing your tongues right now but wait....I have them wash and sanitize their hands before ever touching...and we keep smocks they can put on over street clothes.I don't see a problem with the handling of very young pups I've been breeding all kinds of dogs for 25 years and lets all be honest here....we're all picking up and holding our new borns...I allow buyers to come and pick out their baby then I allow buyers to come each weekend from birth to sale so they can bond and interact with their pup...we order pizza and play with pups and have coffee and our kids all play together...I have never had a problem but all my dogs have been socialized to this forever.I really get to know my buyers and they get to know me and in turn recommend me to everyone...I have lists of 36 people waiting for my next litter...they know alot of them will be waiting longer but they wait...and when I know of a breeder who has nice pups I send buyers to other breeders.I also get the bonus of having alot of people coming and seeing the rescues as well as pups ....tell them No Chihuahua wants to be alone and they end up getting one of our rescues to mentor their puppy.
But I'm far more laid back then most and don't mind strangers tromping around my house...lol


----------

